
1 in 9 TX Students Here Due to Illegal Immigration–Cost Texas $7.87B Annually - aaronchall
https://www.nationaleconomicseditorial.com/2017/05/15/education-costs-illegal-immigration-texas/
======
e9
It all comes down to either you value each life equally or not. If yes then
there should not be borders at all. Until this happens it's very unfair to
encourage illegal immigration. If I break the law and rob a bank and give 1M
dollars of stolen money to my kids, I will go to jail and 1M dollars will be
taken away from my kids. I broke the law and kids should blame me for money
taken away. This is no different with illegal immigration, if you come
illegally and break the law you and your kids should be deported regardless if
they were born in USA. This is only fair and kids should blame their parents
not the country.

~~~
rollingpebbles
That's a false dichotomy followed by a false equivalency. Escaping certain
death in Honduras to work as a bus-boy or entrepreneur creating 20 jobs isn't
anything like robbing a bank. There is no process for waiting for bureacratic
paperwork and understaffed consulates as one escapes a dangerous situation
because American agribusiness _encourages_ undocumented migration. In Mexico,
the American meat-packing industry advertises wages in local newspapers to
encourage people to migrate. Furthermore, only token raids happen near the
five major meat-processing facilities because the corporations have a strong
lobby.

Guest worker programs need to be readily-accessible.

If ICE/CBP really wanted to do their jobs, the State Dept would have
sufficient capacity and outreach to process many more people however they come
and reward people for becoming documented.

Criminalizing otherwise honest people escaping certain death or looking for
seasonal work isn't either humane nor reflects well upon the country, it only
benefits the corporate, for-profit prisons like NWDC run by companies like GEO
Group.

~~~
e9
But that was my exact point, if life of American is equivalent to life of
Honduran then there should be no borders. I am all about that, I would be more
than happy with open borders because life is equal. But current immigration
laws are treating American lives above anyone else's lives and therefore by
current laws Honduran in your story should be dead and by current law it would
be fair. This brings me to the point of laws and fairness, I am not ok with
unfairly treating honest people trying to immigrate through legal means. It is
absolutely unfair for legal immigrant to suffer through the process just to
find out that illegal immigrant skipped all that and his/her kids got same
rights etc. It is also unfair to people who don't have courage to commit a
crime (illegally immigrate). Open borders would solve those issues though.

------
blacksqr
It's well-known to everyone who knows anything about the subject that
undocumented immigrants pay more in taxes than they consume in social
services.

~~~
e9
Please provide evidence for this claim.

~~~
dreamthtwasrome
Your ignorance is the evidence. A valid social security number is required for
filing taxes and receiving a tax refund. Instead, undocumented people pay
taxes and pay for services Americans all use like Medicare and Social
Security. Plus, they do jobs lazy Americans scoff at. Without undocumented
immigrants, a steak at the supermarket would cost $200 and lettuce would be
$20 per head. So take your thinly-veiled, provincial xenophobia, and shove it
up your ignorant behind where it belongs.

~~~
e9
no xenophobia here, I don't know where you got this from. I was genuinely
interested in knowing. This stuff is not obvious and what you provided is not
evidence but your opinion. Please provide some articles/research/concrete
numbers. I am genuinely interested in knowing the impact.

------
Gibbon1
A Neoliberal would say that students whose papers aren't in order cost the
state $7.87b annually. A socialist of some stripe would say that those
students provide an opportunity to invest $7.87b annually.

------
abootstrapper
This website is trash.

